

Flipboard’s Mike McCue on the Last 36 Hours, What’s Next and What's Coming Soon - quant
http://www.pehub.com/77996/mike-mccue-on-life-over-the-last-36-hours-flipboard%E2%80%99s-brand-new-invitation-system-and-what-else-is-coming-next-and-soon/

======
smiler
You wonder if Apple will take notice of this app and decide to come up with
their own app and have it on iOS by default - they'll then be able to get the
tie in with the content publishers as the 'official' application. I could then
see Apple launching subscription 'bundles' for content or sharing the ad
revenue with publishers.

They could then remove flipboard from the app store as it duplicates
functionality :)

Does that sound feasible?

~~~
jamesshamenski
Truth: Steve Jobs came in for a demo before launch.

Sidenote: It sounds like apple has you paranoid.

------
extension
_What we’re been trying to do is set it up so that the content we’re
displaying is just a portion of what they are publishing. We just give people
an excerpt._

This is what killed my initial buzz for this thing. To be useful to me, a
media consumption tool has to either provide a nice way to read complete
articles _or_ an efficient way to aggregate/filter large numbers of articles.
Flipboard fails at the former by forcing a complete context switch half way
through the article. It fails at the latter by trying to be the former.

Asking for Facebook and Twitter logins without any apparent need or
explanation was also a deal breaker.

The excitement for this product was justified. The iPad reading experience is
pretty fragmented and leaves a craving for some sort of universal reader like
this, but Flipboard hasn't got it right.

------
WestCoastJustin
If you look at these reviews people don't seem happy.. guess this is what the
ceo reply is meant to respond to?

<http://ax.itunes.apple.com/us/app/flipboard/id358801284?mt=8>

    
    
      Customer Reviews
      Will be great? by dlbdlb
    
      At present, not connecting to my Twitter and fb accounts.
      Problem with the instant popularity?
    
      Buggy by Chakri
    
      Current version is buggy. Can't login into FaceBook. 
      Every attempt throws an over the capacity exception.
      
      So Awesome! by katzilla349
    
      Refuses to add any of the content I attempt to add.
      Way Cool!
    
      And why is it that I can't copy and paste most of the
      text (and who knows what else)? I'm growing weary of
      digital media that doesn't leverage the advantages of
      being DIGITAL!
    
      Thanks for wasting my time with that one guys!

------
slantyyz
I'm curious to know what they're doing on the back end beyond the fact they're
using Amazon to host the infrastructure.

~~~
izendejas
They running some version of arc90's readability to extract articles and
display them nicely. <http://twitter.com/arc90/status/19079131365>

~~~
tzm
I developed a RESTful API that runs Readability on the server. It's currently
private, but with enough developer interest I may open it up.

